# Elasticmeric Covering Over Butt SEAMS On A Ceiling.



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I HAVE A CLIENT.WHO IS REMODELING HIS BACK PORCH AREA.HE PUT SMOOTH HARDE BACKER BOARD ON FOR THE CEILING HE WENT AND SPACKLE IN ALL THE BUTT JOINTS AND SEEMS WITH SPACKLE .WELL ANYWAY HE WANTS THE SEEMS AND JOINTS TO TOTAL GO AWAY ..MY FIRST THOUGHT, WAS TOO FLOAT IT ALL OUT AND TEXTURE IT, WITH A KNOCK DOWN TEXTURE . BUT I WAS THINKING BEING OUTSIDE AND CLOSE A POOL AREA MIGHT NOT BE SUCH A GOOD IDEA. PLUS ALL THE SHIFTING THAT PORCHES GO THROUGH..THEN I WAS THINKING OF OPTION 2 WHICH WOULD BE TO RUN A ELASTOMERIC PRIMER AND PAINT OVER IT TO COVER ALL THE SEEMS .WITH LIKE 3/4 INCH NAP AND ROLL IT OUT BOTH WAYS SOMETHING WITH A HIGH MILL ..ANY SUGGESTIONS ?:001_huh:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't believe elastomeric coatings are rated for ceilings or horizonatals like that. Check the TDS or check with your rep.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

If it were myself, I would suspend it with T-Bar, or side it (vinyl sofit can work) or Tongue and Groove Cedar or Pine. Hardboard is not meant to be taped, it will never look close to perfect, especially if it is shifting. You could also use a 1 x 4 grid across the joints on the whole ceiling, and also on the perimeter creating little 4' x 4' squares that can be dressed up at each intersection with a slightly larger block (I am sure there is a name for this ceiling effect, I have it in my 150 year old farm house). Just my 2C


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have seen people do some really cool things with Bondo, just like you would use for automotive repair. Although it has been mostly interior, they can make multiple pieces of wood look like one solid piece.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Is the customer willing to pay for the extra effort...??

OR ..is this another freebe..since, "anyone can paint"


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

*butt seam problem*

I think I found the solution, going with a vinyl spackle over the seems .Then sand it all out . Then roll on a block filler maybe 2 coats since it shrinks to .8 mill after it drys ..It's smooth 1/4 in harde board 4 by 8 sheets . I might get 50 sq ft per gal or more since it's smooth.Let dry and run some 1245 Kelly Moore over the top for a finish coat . yeah the HO is willing to pay the extra cost ..
thanks for all the replys 
:thumbup:


----------

